# carpal bossing with ganglion..?



## ASC CODER (Jan 12, 2011)

carpal bossing with ganglion excision 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

An incision was made transversely over the mass. The incision was deepened using tenotomy scissors to the level of the mass. Tenotomy scissors were used to circumferentially dissect down around the mass. The mass was excised along with a small portion of joint capsule. There was a bony prominence in the region as well, consistent with a carpal boss. This was removed using a rongeur. After removal, bipolar electrocautery was used to cauterize the base to minimize recurrence


25130 with 726.91
25111 with 727.42

Can you bill these two together?


----------



## Hellman (Jan 12, 2011)

You should be able to bill these together although I would use a 51 modifier on  25111.  The CCI edits do not show that they cannot be billed together.


----------



## awest (Jan 13, 2011)

I thought we were not supposed to use modifier 51 in an ASC...


----------



## ASC CODER (Jan 13, 2011)

Your Not


----------



## Hellman (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry, was thinking in my world, ASC is different with the modifiers....


----------



## awest (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay. Well I would bill those together, they wouln't need a modifier per CCI.


----------

